# Finishing wooden coasters?



## Tom_in_PA (Dec 12, 2011)

Just found this place the other week and found some good advice and tips while lurking. It is time for me to stop lurking now and make my first post 

For Christmas I took some recycled cherry wood I got from my inlaws old fireplace mantle and made some drink coasters for them. I was thinking a pure Tung oil finish would make a nice clean finish but I am worried an oil finish will not prevent water marks.

I am looking for advice as to which wood finishes are *NOT* susceptible to water marks? What should I use?


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Dec 12, 2011)

No suggestions at all? :huh:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Use some oil base poly and be done with it. Show some picks.


----------

